# Constipation..farting..gurgling..yet they say IBS-Diarrhoea! Confused.com..please help! x



## danb84 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi there,

I will try and be succinct and "cut to the chase" but basically my problem is IBS and how to manage it at the moment.

BACKGROUND:

-Had approximately 10-12 courses of antibiotics between 2008-2010 due to sinus infections. I feel as if this is the cause of the problem as I didn't have digestive problems before this.

-Over the last year and a half I have had a lot of digestive problems. At first (from memory) I was going toilet loads (ike 5-6 Bowel Movements's a day). Now I do one (massive but formed) BM in the morning and then sometimes another one (usually several thin stools) later in the day. Often at night I pass a lot of wind and it feels like there is a lot in stomach (i.e I feel constipated).

Another persistent symptom is stomach growling/gurgling after main meals. I also pass wind a lot; seems to more in the evening then during the day. I also sometimes get bloating although I think the meds have calmed this down a little as it's not as bad as it was like a year ago.

THE DIAGNOSIS:

-I saw the doctor and was put on several different anti-spasmodic medications such as mebeverine and buscopan. I didn't feel like this made a big difference and I still had cramp and general digestive problems.

-I then paid money to see a private dietician. I told her I couldn't afford the more expensive tests so she suggested I do a gut fermentation tests whereby they took a sample of my blood to test for a yeast overgrowth in the gut by measuring blood alcohol levels after I took a glucose sample.

The results showed that I had higher than normal levels of some blood alcohol levels (1-propanol, 2-ethyl-1-butanol) and some short chain fatty acids and related substances (Acetate and Butyrate).

Her diagnosis was that I have "possible bacterial dysbosis". She said that I had too much "bad bacteria" and that I needed to starve this bacteria off by avoiding sugar (added sugar as well). She also suggested that I avoid wheat, gluten and dairy as much as possible just in case I have an allergy to them (I couldn't afford the tests to determine this). She also said no beer and minimal alcohol intake.

Here is a link to the test with more details:

http://www.biolab.co.uk/docs/gfp.pdf

She prescribed me a probiotic, coconut oil, a product called Colex (A blend of natural botanicals and Bifidobacterium containing a blend of bentonite clay, natural botanicals including garlic, turmeric, inulin and peppermint and Bifi dobacterium lactis and B. bifidum) and a product called Glutagenics (which contains glutamine, deglycyrrhizinized licorice (DGL), and aloe vera ). Buying all the things I think helped me out but now I can't afford them as I am out of work.

-I have seen two gastrologists this year on the NHS. One looked up my bum with a camera and said there was no inflammation. He basically said it was IBS and that "it might calm down in a year or two's time." He said I wouldn't have it for other. He encouraged me to carry on with probitotics. He prescribed me Audmonal Forte three times a day and said to keep taking peppermint oil capsules.

The second guy I saw asked me a lot more questions and was generally more helpful. His diagnosis was that I have IBS diarrhoea predominant. He has also referred me to a dietician to try and have a go at the FODMAP dietary approach.

CURRENT MEDICIATION-

3 X 120mg of Audmonal Forte

3 X Peppermint Oil capsules a day

Udo 8 Probiotic after breakfast on a full stomach in the morning

Amitriptyline 10mg at night (A tricyclic antidepressant (TCA)

TYPICAL DIET-

BREAKFAST-

Oats in the morning with either soya milk or rice dream milk with berries and sometimes flaxseed and no added sugar jam

Two-three cups of tea a day

SNACKS-

Almonds, raisins, sometimes crisps, bananas and apples

Sometimes low fat yogurt with kiwi fruit or banana

SUPPLEMENTS-

Brown rice protein powder

MAIN MEALS-

Typically I eat (Protein a lot as I work out):

Brown rice with scrambled egg

Wheat-free white pasta (Sainsburys brand) with a cheap pasta sauce and tinned tuna

Egg noddles with tuna/chicken and red/green peppers and red onion with spices for a stir fry

Sweet potato with white fish (haddock..not battered) and spinach

Quorn mince with pasta and red kidney beans

Chicken, peas and brown rice

I try and avoid things like burger and chips and fatty foods as they give me problems. Chocolate is a weakness as I do have a sweet tooth.

FINAL THOUGHTS AND PLEA FOR HELP-

I just want to stop the farting and also the constipation problems I have at night. I am out of work at the moment and holding myself back from getting a job because I'm worried that I'd struggle in the morning as I struggle to get to sleep with this problem at night.

Is this really IBS or is a bacterial overgrowth?

Are there any other tests I can get done to confirm the true source of the problem?

Is there anything else I can try?

Would a colonic irrigation help?

I would be most grateful for any advice or suggestions..I don't want this thing to take over my life.

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------

